# Finally found a Pileated!



## coastalconn (Mar 7, 2016)

One of the many birds that have eluded me for so long, I can finally check off the list and it appeared he was building a nest!  I crawled under some pine trees and got about 20 feet away.  It was heavily shaded so I made due.  Also some other recent shots.  Still battling with Canon, they finally sent me a replacement 7d M2 and it is as bad as my first one.  The loaner is rocking though!  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.

1



Pileated Woodpecker 3_7 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Red Winged Black Bird 5_7 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Red Winged Black Bird 5_7 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Juvenile Red Tail 3_3 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



George Jr. 3_1 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Bald Eagle 3_5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7



George Jr with Rabbit 5_7 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

8



George Jr with Rabbit 5_7 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 7, 2016)

I seen one pleated out in the open.Flew off just when I stopped the car. One of  the most skittish birds I think.


----------



## squirl033 (Mar 8, 2016)

fabulous shots, Kristofer!  i noticed you mentioned problems with your 7D2... what kind of issues were you having? i used a 7D2 as well - is there some problem i should look out for?


----------



## goooner (Mar 8, 2016)

Excellent as always.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 8, 2016)

Great shots.

Hopefully Canon lets you just keep the loaner (with a partial refund would be nice).


----------



## Braineack (Mar 8, 2016)

This thread needs a warning:  dont view if you have self-doubts.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, just fabulous.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Mar 8, 2016)

How many different birds have you shot to date? I know you have a log


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay I just saw the exif on George Jr. 300 F&^*ING mm!!!
Nice job.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 8, 2016)

SWEETNESS ALL THE WAY AROUND!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 8, 2016)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats on the Pileated!   they are buggers to get a decent shot of.  We hear them all the time in these parts, but just try and get a decent shot!     Very nice capture....you can now live on your laurels.   LOL


----------



## baturn (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome set. there is a pileated that lives close by, but I've never gotten within 50 meters with or without a camera. Someday...I hope.


----------



## LarryLomona (Mar 8, 2016)

Well done


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 8, 2016)

Absolutely amazing images.....your a god.

Dave


----------



## terri (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful work!   Congrats on the pileated capture - we hear them a lot, too, but a sighting is rare and generally thumb-size.   Elusive critters.    

Gorgeous set.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2016)

those dont look like the pilates i saw at the gym today


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 8, 2016)

goooner said:


> Excellent as always.





Braineack said:


> This thread needs a warning:  dont view if you have self-doubts.





jcdeboever said:


> Wow, just fabulous.





JacaRanda said:


> SWEETNESS ALL THE WAY AROUND!





JamesScott86 said:


> My goodness - stunning images.





baturn said:


> Awesome set. there is a pileated that lives close by, but I've never gotten within 50 meters with or without a camera. Someday...I hope.





LarryLomona said:


> Well done





PhotoriousMe said:


> Absolutely amazing images.....your a god.





terri said:


> Beautiful work!   Congrats on the pileated capture - we hear them a lot, too, but a sighting is rare and generally thumb-size.   Elusive critters.
> Gorgeous set.





Didereaux said:


> Congrats on the Pileated!  they are buggers to get a decent shot of.  We hear them all the time in these parts, but just try and get a decent shot!    Very nice capture....you can now live on your laurels.  LOL


Wow, thanks for all the kind words!



squirl033 said:


> fabulous shots, Kristofer!  i noticed you mentioned problems with your 7D2... what kind of issues were you having? i used a 7D2 as well - is there some problem i should look out for?


I've always thought my original body was soft and plagued with AF issues.



zombiesniper said:


> Great shots.
> Hopefully Canon lets you just keep the loaner (with a partial refund would be nice).


The replacement will be back at Canon tomorrow and I'm awaiting to find out what they say.  A refund would be cool, but I would rather just have a camera that works the way it should..



sscarmack said:


> How many different birds have you shot to date? I know you have a log


LOL, I actually have no idea, I'm just a bird photographer, not a birder 


zombiesniper said:


> Okay I just saw the exif on George Jr. 300 F&^*ING mm!!!
> Nice job.


LOL, did you see the aprox focus distance in the exif?  That will really make you swear.  Field-craft is key, plus I've seen a Red Tail take a rabbit before a long time ago and I knew he wouldn't fly...



pixmedic said:


> those dont look like the pilates i saw at the gym today


You have pirates in your gym?  wow, that's weird...


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 11, 2016)

nice set


----------



## BillM (Mar 15, 2016)

Want to guess how many bad names i just called you 


Answer, more than I can count


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 15, 2016)

BillM said:


> Want to guess how many bad names i just called you
> Answer, more than I can count


Well, let's see I posted 8 images and I am guessing 2-5 bad names per image? So maybe 26?


----------



## BillM (Mar 19, 2016)

Good guess


----------



## pjaye (Mar 19, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Want to guess how many bad names i just called you
> ...



I call both of you bad names. But these are really gorgeous.


----------



## BillM (Mar 19, 2016)

Is it wrong that I like it when you do that


----------

